# Best websites to buy makeup online



## Esperanza (Jul 6, 2007)

What are the best websites where you guys often purchase your makeup online? 
Which one do you prefer the most and why? 

It will be very helpful if everyone could make a list of the best ones and point out the positive & negative points (choices of makeup products, the relevance of informations on them, shipping costs, delivery etc...). Also, it  would be nice to specify if the site is american or european.

What do you think?


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2008)

OMG, no one has answered to my topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe there is already a thread on that particular subject? Mods, if so, feel free to move it or redirect me, thanks.

*FYRINNAE*
- US website
- Great range of colours (the biggest choice I've ever seen actually!);
- I like the descriptions of the products (how to use it, users reviews) but I think it would have been nice to have bigger swaches; 
- The e/s are so cheap, the good thing is you can buy samples to try them before buying full size ones. As for the quality, they are so-so: the texture can be really different from one to another so I'd say you have to try them to make your own mind! 
- Delivery: Within 2 weeks (if you live in Europe - I live in France)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cherry Culture Makeup Cosmetics : Bloom, Eyeko, Juice Beauty, MOR, NYX, Playboy, Splash, Sugar, Tinte and more* for CHEAP NYX make up 

The only thing I wish they had was descriptions of the NYX products. I had to a lot of comparison work and googling "NYX SWATCHES" which helped me trim my order big time.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 6, 2008)

I like buying from Sephora online because they always give you free samples with your purchases and I'm one of the beauty VIP so they give you even more free samples.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

there isnt many places in the UK but the ones i visit most is ASOS.com - The Online Fashion Store - Women's Clothing & Designer Clothes in the beauty section (they ship to the US)
and Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty which sells high end makeup, skincare, haircare, tools, accessories etc. (i think they ship to the US too)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 6, 2008)

I like to purchase from any stoer that ebates will give me cashback.

Nordstrom.com 
Macys.com
Sephora.com
Drugstore.com
Beauty.com aka also drugstore.com

Since joining back in august of 07 i have gotten back nearly 75 dollars from shopping through ebates....and i spent it all back in makeup hehe.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2008)

All I can say is that I miss gloss.com  That was the best website to buy makeup.

As for now I love Sephora.com, Nordstrom.com, Strawberrynet.com


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 7, 2008)

Aside from MAC, I usually only buy from Fyrinnae.

Fyrinnae is US, but I think they deliver anywhere. they have so many gorgeous colors, they always give a free shadow sample with your order. they are CHEAP. You spend $25 and get free shipping. They hae so many damn colors.....any color you can think of. The only thing I dont like is that its all loose. I can deal with it but it bugs me sometimes because you have to be so careful with pigment-type shadows. (I've tried to press my Fyrinnae shadows, but it is difficult)

I dont really like buying from Sephora because its more expensive.


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to order from Beauty.com. Do they take long in shipping their products? I think I remember someone saying they had a very bad experience with this site? waiting for their products to be shipped. thanks


----------

